# Shelter Dog to Therapy Dog - Why to Rescue



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't know whether to post this in the Therapy Dog section or here. I decided the rescue dogs always need positive public relations.

I have three rescue dogs, all now therapy dogs and I cried watching this on youtube. How many of you rescue groups have therapy dogs just waiting for someone to recognize their worth and adopt them?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=igiBm5VgadU


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

What a beautiful but heartrending tribute.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

VERY well done!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful....everyone should see this.....


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am so glad to see this posted!! One of my fosters, soon to be adopted by me, is starting formal training next week and by the end of August, we will be taking the CGC test- I plan on making him a therapy dog with Sunshine Friends out of Syracuse, NY!! He is almost 7 months, and both myself and trainer thinks he has exactly what it takes-what a wonderful thing to see as I begin my training with him... THANK YOU for posting this!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When I have time I am going to train Rafi as a therapy dog! He is already an unofficial therapy dog in my neighborhood, especially for the kids and older folks!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you for posting here. I forwarded to my rescue group, and dog friendly neighbors and family.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for posting the movie, Bonnie. 

"Bridge Over Troubled Water" is the absolutely <u>perfect</u> accompanying music--thanks again!


----------

